
You Can Buy Insulin Without a Prescription, but Should You? - adenner
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2015/12/14/459047328/you-can-buy-insulin-without-a-prescription-but-should-you
======
Arnab3
There are many formulations of insulin some are otc, and some are prescription
only. Regular insulin R insulin, and NPH insulin, and 70/30 are otc and you
can buy them without a prescription. Having said that I want to point out 2
points * Administering insulin can be very dangerous __Without insurance cost
more than $100 a vial

Always talk to a qualified healthcare professional regarding your health.

------
amar-singh
Hi,

You can't buy Insulin without prescription like sleeping tablets. Its also
illegal if any pharmacist sell this products.

